# Official Aussie Forum Mod Vote



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Alright, here's the deal. The powers that be have decided to bestow upon this forum a moderator of its own. Here's how it's gonna work. You PM me, Bogotazo, with 3 votes, for 3 different members (but in one message please). For each member, you'll include a line or two of reasoning as to why you think that poster is fit for Moderator status. Only Aussie's (and Kiwis) can vote.


Go.


----------



## Bart (Jul 25, 2012)

It's foolish to think that a forum improves with more (or a wider array of) moderators.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bart said:


> It's foolish to think that a forum improves with more (or a wider array of) moderators.


did not read


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Alright, here's the deal. The powers that be have decided to bestow upon this forum a moderator of its own. Here's how it's gonna work. You PM me, Bogotazo, with 3 votes, for 3 different members (but in one message please). For each member, you'll include a line or two of reasoning as to why you think that poster is fit for Moderator status. Only Aussie's (and Kiwis) can vote.
> 
> Go.


errrrm hello.

I'm not from the southern hemisphere, however I use this forum quite a bit, therefore I do believe I should have a vote.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

JohnH said:


> errrrm hello.
> 
> I'm not from the southern hemisphere, however I use this forum quite a bit, therefore I do believe I should have a vote.


This is ok. You can vote. It's more looking for people active on the Aussie time zone who have a strong interest in Aussie scene (and this board) who're able to moderate knowing the intricacies of what's going on, rather than the rest of us not having a clue what's happening or who anyone is on these boards.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Cheers :thumbsup

PM sent. Good luck.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Fuck off


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Get fucked. We don't need a mod, asshole!!


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

We should have a British mod. So done like josey. It'd only be fitting. Wouldn't you agree Sally?


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Just PMed my 3 votes. I suggest others do the same.

1. no mods
2. no mods
3. no mods

Dont need a mod in here. Things are fine with external mods who are fair and unbiased. The moderator voted in by the lynch mod and two faced Sox's back slappers is highly unlikely to be fair and unbiased.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Just PMed my 3 votes. I suggest others do the same.
> 
> 1. no mods
> 2. no mods
> ...


Keep your irrelevant opinions to yourself. Thanks.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Just PMed my 3 votes. I suggest others do the same.
> 
> 1. no mods
> 2. no mods
> ...


Oh the irony.

You and your 3 banned girlfriends are the very reason why forums need mods.

You all share the same gutless attributes, attacking anyone that disagrees with you, with venom from the safety of your keyboard.

The spineless wonder club.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Oh the irony.
> 
> You and your 3 banned girlfriends are the very reason why forums need mods.
> 
> ...


 The idiot even uses the same words that Ty,Prowler use for you at ESB.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Sox said:


> Oh the irony.
> 
> You and your 3 banned girlfriends are the very reason why forums need mods.
> 
> ...


Where did I ever attack anyone? The truth hurts? It is a fact that you are two faced. Rules are rules only when they suit Sox. It is a fact you have a bunch of backslapper buddies who have reported and had numerous posters banned. So stating facts is attacking posters?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Where did I ever attack anyone? The truth hurts? It is a fact that you are two faced. Rules are rules only when they suit Sox. It is a fact you have a bunch of backslapper buddies who have reported and had numerous posters banned. So stating facts is attacking posters?


This is pretty much all you do, throw personal insults at people when they don't agree with you.
How is it a fact that I'm 2 faced? Because you say so? Because you have so much credibility? Right...

Rules are there for all of us, whether they suit me or not isn't relevant. That's up to the site owner and the mod team. Fuck all to do with me.

You call my mates backslappers, more irony, the way you go in bat for TC, anyone would think that you're riding him while typing away at your keyboard.

_*What did TC ever do? Do you have proof that TC did this? TC came here and was banned unfairly. *_Boo fucken Hoo!

You are a backslapping spineless sook.

You've never stated a fact in your life and likely don't know the meaning of it.

You are the epitome of a backslapping spineless hypocrite, just like your lover, TC.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

You report other people whose opinions you dont like, yet Vino harasses me and you do nothing? Why have you not pulled him up? Such bad behaviour should not be encouraged according to you - personal insults, name calling posting personal pictures etc. That is called being two faced.

Plus I never defended Ty with regards to his behaviour. I said provide proof for your accusations which you provided none, only Jay provided first hand evidence . Two separate things. It is a fact that initially he was unfairly banned. So was 20A7.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

20anus was annoying. But that is no case to ban him. i fear we are going to end up with some despot running this joint.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> We should have a British mod. So done like josey. It'd only be fitting. Wouldn't you agree Sally?


Thanks Pecks old son but whilst I see where your coming from with your British big brother mod suggestion to have someone like me or John H to rule you would just upset those here that think Australia should be governed by themselves instead of the Welsh ( like your last lady boss Miss shoe catcher ) I vote For Bruiser firstly and Mr Coleman secondly . Ps fucking Fulham let me down yesterday for a couple of grand the useless cunts .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> 20anus was annoying. But that is no case to ban him. i fear we are going to end up with some despot running this joint.


Yea and as soon as they ban kunts like you the better it will be for everyone else you fucking ****** Kunt


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Thanks Pecks old son but whilst I see where your coming from with your British big brother mod suggestion to have someone like me or John H to rule you would just upset those here that think Australia should be governed by themselves instead of the Welsh ( like your last lady boss Miss shoe catcher ) I vote For Bruiser firstly and Mr Coleman secondly . Ps fucking Fulham let me down yesterday for a couple of grand the useless cunts .


I certainly wouldn't have a problem with a pom mod, the reason why I prefer an OZ based mod is due to the time zone.
That OZ based mod can come from Mars for all I care. :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> You report other people whose opinions you dont like, yet Vino harasses me and you do nothing? Why have you not pulled him up? Such bad behaviour should not be encouraged according to you - personal insults, name calling posting personal pictures etc.


You are as stupid as your name suggests.
I don't care what Vino calls you, so long as he doesn't insult me.


> That is called being two faced.


No, that is called looking after my own interests.

If you have a problem with Vino, you report him.

Likewise if you have a problem with me.


> Plus I never defended Ty with regards to his behaviour.


Bullshit you did, it's obvious to anyone who isn't named Donkey and TC.

No wonder many think you're TC - and if you're not, you may as well be his sister, because you carry on like a woman who's closely related to him.


> I said provide proof for your accusations which you provided none,


How so? I said Jay said so.


> only Jay provided first hand evidence. Two separate things.


Actually even Jay provided no proof except for his word. Go on, take him to task on it like you did us.

Oh that's right, you won't because you're spineless whinger.


> It is a fact that initially he was unfairly banned. So was 20A7.


Nope, it's your opinion.

If the site owner and mods do the banning, that's their call, don't take it up with me.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> I certainly wouldn't have a problem with a pom mod, the reason why I prefer an OZ based mod is due to the time zone.
> That OZ based mod can come from Mars for all I care. :lol:


Sox it's 05.30 here mate i work nights so I'm up and at em on the same time zone as my Aussie brothers so that wouldn't be a problem for me but IMO when you got guys like Bruiser , Mr Coleman & your self etc all game too fill the role then it's really a no brainier having a Pom moderating your section, personally I don't think your forum needs a mod but I can see why others with less thicker skin like me can see how idiots like this Sally talkshite fella needs policing . ( I'm reluctant to vote on this but if asked to then BRUISER is your man and gets my vote) . Best Josey


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands up who has voted for Francis75 ?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Hands up who has voted for Francis75 ?


Sorry Francis whilst I enjoy a similar outlook to boxing as mine I think you are a mega troll and having you giving guys like that cunt Sally talkshite a free hand would signal the death knell for this section of CHB, I know for a FACT he alone is the reason why the likes ( now industry insiders ) like promoter Matt Clark ( Ippy ) and Fighter manager Brendon Burke ( Ash ) seldom post here .


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> You report other people whose opinions you dont like, yet Vino harasses me and you do nothing? Why have you not pulled him up? Such bad behaviour should not be encouraged according to you - personal insults, name calling posting personal pictures etc. That is called being two faced.
> 
> Plus I never defended Ty with regards to his behaviour. I said provide proof for your accusations which you provided none, only Jay provided first hand evidence . Two separate things. It is a fact that initially he was unfairly banned. So was 20A7.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

When is the closing date?


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Yea and as soon as they ban kunts like you the better it will be for everyone else you fucking ****** Kunt


Heard they have a 'little' problem down in Wales.....Aparently theres a heap of feral 'joseys' running riot round the streets, stimking up the joint, shitting everywhere, fornicating in groups in the streets..... Even some female joseys been spotted.....:hey The locals said a simple back hander usually sorts them out. They are usually obese, cowardly, and run for miles if you wave an English flag at them, which has the local bemused. The Welsh find the little 'joseys' a real embarrassment.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> When is the closing date?


Don't know. But it won't be open forever. As of now, until February 2nd is fine.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> Heard they have a 'little' problem down in Wales.....Aparently theres a heap of feral 'joseys' running riot round the streets, stimking up the joint, shitting everywhere, fornicating in groups in the streets..... Even some female joseys been spotted.....:hey The locals said a simple back hander usually sorts them out. They are usually obese, cowardly, and run for miles if you wave an English flag at them, which has the local bemused. The Welsh find the little 'joseys' a real embarrassment.


Take your medication fella , it's hard to comprehend an adult just sat and actually typed out the load of shit you posted above .


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

:lol:


Josey Wales said:


> Take your medication fella , it's hard to comprehend an adult just sat and actually typed out the load of shit you posted above .


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Take your medication fella , it's hard to comprehend an adult just sat and actually typed out the load of shit you posted above .


You cant comprehend much....


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Mail me the date etc you're arriving in Germany .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey lads if any of you know this Sally winder blokes details please feel free to mail me them in complete confidence . Sally grow a set of stones and mail me the date you arrive in Germany .


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Hey lads if any of you know this Sally winder blokes details please feel free to mail me them in complete confidence . Sally grow a set of stones and mail me the date you arrive in Germany .


I'll be the fat reckley one surrounded by 50 SAMOANS...:yep


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

opop


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I wouldn't imagine 5 Samoans could afford the trip let alone 50


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

C'mon Josey, don't allow yourself to get sallywinded. 

Did you watch Liverpool this morning?


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Best Mods.
3 votes. Cholette. The crazy lady. Might have spelt her name wrong there.
2 votes. Angel From Above. The Chappele Corby hater.
1 vote. Ron UK. Good at dishing it out to us convicts.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> I'll be the fat reckley one surrounded by 50 SAMOANS...:yep


Youd need them ya fucking shit bag .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> C'mon Josey, don't allow yourself to get sallywinded.
> 
> Did you watch Liverpool this morning?


No Pecks i didn't watch the pool mate , bloody Newcastle let me down for about a grand. , gutted but I'm still well up on the season so far how's yours going mate ?


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Youd need them ya fucking shit bag .


When i read that post Josey.
I had to think in my best Tom Jones voice with a bit of valley boy, coal miner type of attitude, just so i could completely understand it.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> No Pecks i didn't watch the pool mate , bloody Newcastle let me down for about a grand. , gutted but I'm still well up on the season so far how's yours going mate ?


i started out at $150 and grinded it into $488 in a couple of weeks but got reckless and lost it on Toulouse in the French Cup. Will start again, and whenever I double my money, I'll just draw the $150 back out so I don't lose.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Youd need them ya fucking shit bag .


I doubt that very much. Disarmed with no backup youd have your hands full. Im not suggesting I have much left, but I recon a sook like you has less...


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

1. Sallywinder
2. Sallywinder
3. Sallywinder


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> I doubt that very much. Disarmed with no backup youd have your hands full. Im not suggesting I have much left, but I recon a sook like you has less...


:lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

nufc_jay said:


> 1. Sallywinder
> 2. Sallywinder
> 3. Sallywinder


I called you here a couple of weeks ago, ya numpty, you could have had the gig.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> When i read that post Josey.
> I had to think in my best Tom Jones voice with a bit of valley boy, coal miner type of attitude, just so i could completely understand it.


Ha that's brilliant mate we our love Tom here , but Pecks is right i let myself down there with this Sally bozo . 
Pecks I got a bit of a sweat on Forest winning for a few hundred tonight mate . These accumulators are the dogs bollocks I'm well over a grand up this year , mail me on a Friday to compare notes if you like , I was going to bet on the Melbourne match last week but I left it alone because my knowledge regarding Aussie football is almost as bad as my Aussie boxing knowledge lol


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Ha that's brilliant mate we our love Tom here , but Pecks is right i let myself down there with this *Sally bozo* .
> Pecks I got a bit of a sweat on Forest winning for a few hundred tonight mate . These accumulators are the dogs bollocks I'm well over a grand up this year , mail me on a Friday to compare notes if you like , I was going to bet on the Melbourne match last week but I left it alone because my knowledge regarding Aussie football is almost as bad as my Aussie boxing knowledge lol


you really do have a mental problem...:rofl


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Still waiting. Unless there's really only about 10 of you. I don't want to hear complaints when a minority of voters decide the fate of the whole Aussie forum.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Still waiting. Unless there's really only about 10 of you. I don't want to hear complaints when a minority of voters decide the fate of the whole Aussie forum.


As usual, its the squeeling minority that make the most noise. Just ignore the sooks. 60% of the sooks are from the uk anyway. We have a term for them in OZ, we call them WHINGING POMS! (and that includes the Welsh!)


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Still waiting. Unless there's really only about 10 of you. I don't want to hear complaints when a minority of voters decide the fate of the whole Aussie forum.


Here's a quick list I made of who seem to be regular users.

Sox 
DBerry 
Got news 
Josey Wales 
KMA 
Rise_Above 
rocco 
whipsy 
Stiflers mum 
Pecks 
Sawspan 
Rusty nails 
JohnH 
Dr Gonzo 
Bruiserh89 
Aroused Koala 
Super_Fly_Sam 
Vino Veritas 
Stiffjab 
Roscoe 
Tuff Gong 
Rooster4Life 
Oska 
Sallywinder 
donkeyking 
Francis75 
Kel

These 2 haven't been here for some time, but were regulars.
Joogaray 
Spider

Sorry if I've missed anyone.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> Best Mods.
> 3 votes. Cholette. The crazy lady. Might have spelt her name wrong there.
> 2 votes. Angel From Above. The Chappele Corby hater.
> 1 vote. Ron UK. Good at dishing it out to us convicts.


 Angel From Above posted pics of Craig Christians sister(starmc)that she sent him in the lounge at ESB ages ago he got banned and is probably dead.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> Here's a quick list I made of who seem to be regular users.
> 
> Sox
> DBerry
> ...


oh you are sooooo helpful. hahahaha!!


----------



## The Beave (Jun 13, 2013)

Sox said:


> Here's a quick list I made of who seem to be regular users.
> 
> Sox
> DBerry
> ...


Me perhaps Sox?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

The Beave said:


> Me perhaps Sox?


Sorry Le Beave, but I did say regular, you sorta slip through the cracks with just over 1 post per month. :lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Here's a quick list I made of who seem to be regular users.
> 
> Sox
> DBerry
> ...


That kid Socks will have most of them banned by the end of 2014. Mark my words Grasshoppers.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> That kid Socks will have most of them banned by the end of 2014. Mark my words Grasshoppers.


 I think someone who isn't even a poster yet should be mod,someone who knows boxing and may be retiring soon. Danny Green:deal

You and I won't be around for long.:lol:


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

no mod. wont happen. not even close.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> no mod. wont happen. not even close.


:conf


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

We need a quorum. No point appointing a mod if only 10 out of 100 aussies have voted.

Need at least 50 percent of Aussies/Kiwis/Islanders for this poll to be legit, otherwise its just the vocal minority imposing their will over the majority.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Angel From Above posted pics of Craig Christians sister(starmc)that she sent him in the lounge at ESB ages ago he got banned and is probably dead.


OK...
Wasted votes...as a citizen of Australia i'll have another shot.
Mod Votes.
2 votes. Kurt Vonnegut..best candidate available.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> We need a quorum. No point appointing a mod if only 10 out of 100 aussies have voted.
> 
> Need at least 50 percent of Aussies/Kiwis/Islanders for this poll to be legit, otherwise its just the vocal minority imposing their will over the majority.


Plus how sure can we all be that this "vote" for a Mod is all above board ? It seems very dubious to me and all voting is done secretly behind closed doors.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I hope this is not a Zimbabweian run election..... We definitely need some transparency


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

@bruiserh89 Like the new pic mate. :thumbsup


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> @bruiserh89 Like the new pic mate. :thumbsup


Haha. It was about time I got rid of the avatar from the bet I lost to Sally last year.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> OK...
> Wasted votes...as a citizen of Australia i'll have another shot.
> Mod Votes.
> 2 votes. Kurt Vonnegut..best candidate available.


 Reggie Hammond:lol: Let's get the CheckHook Boxing T-shirts screenprinted ASAP. Stiflers mum endorses this recommendation.:cheers


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Haha. It was about time I got rid of the avatar from the bet I lost to Sally last year.


Browne exhibiting his defensive position...


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> We need a quorum. No point appointing a mod if only 10 out of 100 aussies have voted.
> 
> Need at least 50 percent of Aussies/Kiwis/Islanders for this poll to be legit, otherwise its just the vocal minority imposing their will over the majority.


 Begrudgingly agree with donkeyking here. if so few people care enough to vote might be a waste of time.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Begrudgingly agree with donkeyking here. if so few people care enough to vote might be a waste of time.


I think the amount of people that have voted is more a reflection of how many people actually feel like they have a vested interest in the forum. The list Sox produced of forum users is a good start but its not complete. We have a heap of people that post rarely because they're just not that interested in this forum.

Just about all the people who use the forum daily have posted a vote. So I would argue we have that quorum already. The lack of people caring just shows to me the health of the forum.

Also have a look at the amount of guests we have here at any one time. It seems to equal the number or registered users or even outnumber us at times. It would be great to be able to draw those people in.

The no mod voters and I think theres only a few, seem to have a preconceived idea as to what getting a mod here would mean. No one is interested in banning everyone. Everyone wants to have a laugh, but things to need be reigned in from time to time when the serious stuff happens. Even then a short term ban could be the answer. It could be handy to have a drunk tank. If a couple of blokes are on the juice and think its a good idea to lay into each other a 24 hour ban for sobering up could do the job. No one enjoys reading those sort of posts, especially guests considering if they will post/register.

It would also be great to get some of the industry guys back who got put off posting on ESB due to abusive individuals. Anyway. Getting our own mod, would mean that *WE* would have more control over our forum.

I bloody hope this doesn't sound like campaigning, but I think we have a lot to lose by keeping the status quo.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Spot on Bruiser.

Nobodies arm is being twisted to stay here if a mod exists, whoever doesn't want a mod always has the option to go back to a cesspit like ESB.



bruiserh89 said:


> I think the amount of people that have voted is more a reflection of how many people actually feel like they have a vested interest in the forum. The list Sox produced of forum users is a good start but its not complete. We have a heap of people that post rarely because they're just not that interested in this forum.
> 
> Just about all the people who use the forum daily have posted a vote. So I would argue we have that quorum already. The lack of people caring just shows to me the health of the forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

only sooks want a mod. the men in here like it just the way it is.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Some of you guys are taking forums way too seriously. Corrupted votes, factions, tireless campaigning against getting a mod? Lol.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Some of you guys are taking forums way too seriously. Corrupted votes, factions, tireless campaigning against getting a mod? Lol.


 The suits have gotten too you.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Who is auditing this vote ?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Who is auditing this vote ?


Not sure but hopefully no one from Western Australia.... We know how that will pan out.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> Not sure but hopefully no one from Western Australia.... We know how that will pan out.


 The nominees will be fed into a non biased computerised ranking system and of the top 35 Phil Austin will choose 2 forum members to contest for the vacant mod position. As long as they don't have a negative record in their last 6 posts they can be ranked from 36-50 if they have had a lengthy lay off e.g Bozza,Jack Daniels,luds,Gavin Stone. What state they're from is irrelevant however if they're from W.A I can see many threads regarding a certain fighter being heavily censored so Im with you on that. Unless it's lefty now apparently dealt_with.:lol:


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> The nominees will be fed into a non biased computerised ranking system and of the top 35 Phil Austin will choose 2 forum members to contest for the vacant mod position. As long as they don't have a negative record in their last 6 posts they can be ranked from 36-50 if they have had a lengthy lay off e.g Bozza,Jack Daniels,luds,Gavin Stone. What state they're from is irrelevant however if they're from W.A I can see many threads regarding a certain fighter being heavily censored so Im with you on that. Unless it's lefty now apparently dealt_with.:lol:


I was more talking about the missing votes in the federal election in WA... However you have made some valued points :lol:


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

I don't really post as much due to the general unoriginality of the majority of the posters' on here recycling the same material regarding local fighters. There also seems to be a certain level of smug entitlement on here that brings what good healthy discussion there is into constant disrepute.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> The nominees will be fed into a non biased computerised ranking system and of the top 35 Phil Austin will choose 2 forum members to contest for the vacant mod position. As long as they don't have a negative record in their last 6 posts they can be ranked from 36-50 if they have had a lengthy lay off e.g Bozza,Jack Daniels,luds,Gavin Stone. What state they're from is irrelevant however if they're from W.A I can see many threads regarding a certain fighter being heavily censored so Im with you on that. Unless it's lefty now apparently dealt_with.:lol:


It'll be much worse than that Grasshopper. That dill Austin will most likely put a new mod in charge who has never used the internet before and doesn't even follow boxing. He will defend the decision of course.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> It'll be much worse than that Grasshopper. That dill Austin will most likely put a new mod in charge who has never used the internet before and doesn't even follow boxing. He will defend the decision of course.


 I think Phil as an official has lost a bit of clout with the IBO. Greeny wanted Cameron II as it would of sold well here and NZ but and Im only guessing Ed Levine has refused to sanction it or ordered Greeny to rematch Tarver($$$) or someone who has at least beaten a top 50 ranked CW. Anyway I think the no mod brigade will win this vote and Phil will play no part in the outcome.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I don't really post as much due to the general unoriginality of the majority of the posters' on here recycling the same material regarding local fighters. There also seems to be a certain level of smug entitlement on here that brings what good healthy discussion there is into constant disrepute.


Boo fuck'n who....... Get over yourself :thumbsup


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> Boo fuck'n who....... Get over yourself :thumbsup


Case in point. I wasn't having a cry i was simply stating why i don't post on here, because uninformed negative social ********** like yourself frequent here and turn it into an intellectual wasteland. Cunt


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Case in point. I wasn't having a cry i was simply stating why i don't post on here, because uninformed negative social ********** like yourself frequent here and turn it into an intellectual wasteland. Cunt


No coincidence that it the same individuals that don't want a mod.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Case in point. I wasn't having a cry i was simply stating why i don't post on here, because uninformed negative social ********** like yourself frequent here and turn it into an intellectual wasteland. Cunt





bruiserh89 said:


> No coincidence that it the same individuals that don't want a mod.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Case in point. I wasn't having a cry i was simply stating why i don't post on here, because uninformed negative social ********** like yourself frequent here and turn it into an intellectual wasteland. Cunt


Not having a cry? Good on you Derrick


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> Not having a cry? Good you Derrick


Derrick? is that some kind of insult?. You are a bitter, negative try hard troll who clings onto outdated humour for some form of interaction on the internet ,because the thought of having another wank with tears streaming down your face wondering about your painful existence and why oh why didn't your drop kick father pull out instead of wasting his time raising you, is simply too painful to bear anymore.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I think the main problem everyone has with this mod vote is that it is just so secretive. There will inevitably be questions as to the validity of the outcome when the whole process has resembled a mafia crime syndicate. It would appear that any candidates for the role would first need to be a part of the "family" or bogan backslappers clique first. This info should be very worrying for anyone to hear who loves this forum. It's very worrying.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I think the main problem everyone has with this mod vote is that it is just so secretive. There will inevitably be questions as to the validity of the outcome when the whole process has resembled a mafia crime syndicate. It would appear that any candidates for the role would first need to be a part of the "family" or bogan backslappers clique first. This info should be very worrying for anyone to hear who loves this forum. It's very worrying.


Sorry to hear that Francis. I was wondering if you could help me though. What's a backslapper? Pretty sure I get the term bogan (though I'm not sure how that impacts on your forum experience) but this backslapper thing is a new thing that either you or Kel coined. The way you use it, it doesn't sound good so it might help if you could explain. Is it being supportive of others for their efforts regardless of the outcome they've achieved? ie. when a bloke on the footy field knocks the ball on after taking a big tackle. Team mates will slap the player on the back who made the tackle but the opposition will do the same to the bloke that dropped it to let him know its all good and to keep trying.

Its obviously meant as a derogatory thing but I can't see how it is.

Have a good think about it mate and let me know. See if you can send back a response with a straight bat and not refer to catering etc would be awesome too.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Derrick? is that some kind of insult?. You are a bitter, negative try hard troll who clings onto outdated humour for some form of interaction on the internet ,because the thought of having another wank with tears streaming down your face wondering about your painful existence and why oh why didn't your drop kick father pull out instead of wasting his time raising you, is simply too painful to bear anymore.


Standard response from a pretty standard WA bogan backslapper. Now Greeny has given it away best you do the same...... Go catch a wave and get eaten by a shark or something useful :thumbsup


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

@Sawspan Just ignore mate. Seems you bite a little too easy.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

JohnH said:


> @Sawspan Just ignore mate. Seems you bite a little too easy.


The one punch laws protect people against the likes of nightclub joogs and CupnSawspan who are easily irritated and cannot control their emotions in any situation.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

To think that i take anything Kel says as seriously is laughable, the guy has created some false persona online to hide from his sad existence outside, it's actually quite common and seen as just an extension of personality disorders ever since the induction of the internet. Ahhh CupnSawspan, how brilliantly witty of you.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I think the main problem everyone has with this mod vote is that it is just so secretive. There will inevitably be questions as to the validity of the outcome when the whole process has resembled a mafia crime syndicate. It would appear that any candidates for the role would first need to be a part of the "family" or bogan backslappers clique first. This info should be very worrying for anyone to hear who loves this forum. It's very worrying.


 I see like me you still visit the old place. That's TC,The Prowler and Busters nickname for us.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Kel said:


> The one punch laws protect people against the likes of nightclub joogs and CupnSawspan who are easily irritated and cannot control their emotions in any situation.


They wouldn't protect you from the likes of me, as I would punch you repeatedly, not just one punch :conf


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> To think that i take anything Kel says as seriously is laughable, the guy has created some false persona online to hide from his sad existence outside, it's actually quite common and seen as just an extension of personality disorders ever since the induction of the internet. Ahhh CupnSawspan, how brilliantly witty of you.


Post 1
I don't really post as much due to the general unoriginality of the majority of the posters' on here recycling the same material regarding local fighters. There also seems to be a certain level of smug entitlement on here that brings what good healthy discussion there is into constant disrepute.

Post 2

Case in point. I wasn't having a cry i was simply stating why i don't post on here, because uninformed negative social ********** like yourself frequent here and turn it into an intellectual wasteland. Cunt

Post 3
Derrick? is that some kind of insult?. You are a bitter, negative try hard troll who clings onto outdated humour for some form of interaction on the internet ,because the thought of having another wank with tears streaming down your face wondering about your painful existence and why oh why didn't your drop kick father pull out instead of wasting his time raising you, is simply too painful to bear anymore.[/QUOTE]

Seems like you got more and more angry with every post. LMAO.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Post 1
> I don't really post as much due to the general unoriginality of the majority of the posters' on here recycling the same material regarding local fighters. There also seems to be a certain level of smug entitlement on here that brings what good healthy discussion there is into constant disrepute.
> 
> Post 2
> ...


Seems like you got more and more angry with every post. LMAO.








[/QUOTE]

That is because you are as intelligent as a primary school child donkeypunch.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> They wouldn't protect you from the likes of me, as I would punch you repeatedly, not just one punch :conf


Pretty sure Kel would TKO you Dales. I'm a fan of you but just being realistic.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Seems like you got more and more angry with every post. LMAO.


That is because you are as intelligent as a primary school child donkeypunch.[/QUOTE]

Need need to deny it. It is so obvious. The rage metre spiked at 8/10.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Sorry to hear that Francis. I was wondering if you could help me though. What's a backslapper? Pretty sure I get the term bogan (though I'm not sure how that impacts on your forum experience) but this backslapper thing is a new thing that either you or Kel coined. The way you use it, it doesn't sound good so it might help if you could explain. Is it being supportive of others for their efforts regardless of the outcome they've achieved? ie. when a bloke on the footy field knocks the ball on after taking a big tackle. Team mates will slap the player on the back who made the tackle but the opposition will do the same to the bloke that dropped it to let him know its all good and to keep trying.
> 
> Its obviously meant as a derogatory thing but I can't see how it is.
> 
> Have a good think about it mate and let me know. See if you can send back a response with a straight bat and not refer to catering etc would be awesome too.


Hello mate thanks for the question. A bogan backslapper is someone who celebrates/encourages/rejoices in bogan bahaviour. Examples would be people defending Grinning Greeny abusing hospital staff. people defending that kid Hooper's run ins with the law etc etc. that sort of thing.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Hello mate thanks for the question. A bogan backslapper is someone who celebrates/encourages/rejoices in bogan bahaviour. Examples would be people defending Grinning Greeny abusing hospital staff. people defending that kid Hooper's run ins with the law etc etc. that sort of thing.


 Can the Bogan backpackers see below article.

http://travel.ninemsn.com.au/world/863946/bogan-behaviour-abroad

Also be Bogan backslappers?










Aussie,Aussie,Aussie,oi,oi,oi


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> That is because you are as intelligent as a primary school child donkeypunch.


Ok, serious question.

You started off saying -_ I don't really post as much due to the general unoriginality of the majority of the posters' on here recycling the same material regarding local fighters. There also seems to be a certain level of smug entitlement on here that brings what good healthy discussion there is into constant disrepute. _

You then bit from a post from @Kel and have been abusive ever since.

May I suggest you scuttle off back into obscurity or at least try to debate without the abuse?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Ok, serious question.
> 
> You started off saying -_ I don't really post as much due to the general unoriginality of the majority of the posters' on here recycling the same material regarding local fighters. There also seems to be a certain level of smug entitlement on here that brings what good healthy discussion there is into constant disrepute. _
> 
> ...


Sawspan or Dawsoj at ESB is a poster from way back and in his defence, the vast majority of his posts are civil and boxing oriented. Like others here mate, he's just had his proverbial gut full.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Sawspan or Dawsoj at ESB is a poster from way back and in his defence, the vast majority of his posts are civil and boxing oriented. Like others here mate, he's just had his proverbial gut full.


We all have mate, however responding with abuse isn't the way to tackle it in my view. Each to their own I suppose.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Kel said:


> The* one punch laws protect people against the likes of nightclub joogs* and CupnSawspan who are easily irritated and cannot control their emotions in any situation.


:rofl


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Ok, serious question.
> 
> You started off saying -_ I don't really post as much due to the general unoriginality of the majority of the posters' on here recycling the same material regarding local fighters. There also seems to be a certain level of smug entitlement on here that brings what good healthy discussion there is into constant disrepute. _
> 
> ...





bruiserh89 said:


> Sawspan or Dawsoj at ESB is a poster from way back and in his defence, the vast majority of his posts are civil and boxing oriented. Like others here mate, he's just had his proverbial gut full.





JohnH said:


> We all have mate, however responding with abuse isn't the way to tackle it in my view. Each to their own I suppose.


I see exactly where you're coming from, JohnH, and Dowsoj shouldn't have bitten, he also has a little egg on his face by replying to his complaint.......with his complaint :lol: He is, though, a good poster and doesn't deserve the shit from Stattler&Waldorf (I think they're the same poster, myself) and can see why he'd have a momentary laps of reason.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sawspan is a good guy imo. A top quality poster.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

It probably makes a bit of common sense to try and eliminate the NRL and Rugby League presence around The Australian Boxing Forums.
This is an Australian Boxing Forum,
Nerds like Pecks, Teke, Wide Open Mong, Stiffler and many more other Tabloid Gazing Spastics have been abusing these boards with this rugby nonsense, and boring the living daylights out of everyone else.
The only reason these fucking pointless cunts found a boxing forum was when Mundine decided to be a boxer and not a league player anymore.
Amen.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> It probably makes a bit of common sense to try and eliminate the NRL and Rugby League presence around The Australian Boxing Forums.
> This is an Australian Boxing Forum,
> Nerds like Pecks, Teke, Wide Open Mong, Stiffler and many more other Tabloid Gazing Spastics have been abusing these boards with this rugby nonsense, and boring the living daylights out of everyone else.
> The only reason these fucking pointless cunts found a boxing forum was when Mundine decided to be a boxer and not a league player anymore.
> Amen.


Yes banning those sort of threads should be a priority.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Yes banning those sort of threads should be a priority.


And moaning old moles like yourself.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> And moaning old moles like yourself.


So you would ban people like myself because you don't like my opinion ?


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> So you would ban people like myself because you don't like my opinion ?


Boring topic Aunty Fran.
Can i ask you a question.
Have you ever been to a Gunners game?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> Boring topic Aunty Fran.
> Can i ask you a question.
> Have you ever been to a Gunners game?


No I haven't. Pretty hard when I live in Australia. Is there a problem ?


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> No I haven't. Pretty hard when I live in Australia. Is there a problem ?


No problem Aunty F.
I live in Australia too.
I have seen them twice, and it's no great deal.
Your'e even more fucking boring as a poster now though.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> They wouldn't protect you from the likes of me, as I would punch you repeatedly, not just one punch :conf


Ive seen u fight champ and even TY has your number :yep


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> Ive seen u fight champ and even TY has your number :yep


I have always said that a focused Ty beats Dales Berries every day of the week. I am eagerly awaiting Dales next pro fight after training with Team Soliman.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I have always said that a focused Ty beats Dales Berries every day of the week. I am eagerly awaiting Dales next pro fight after training with Team Soliman.


A middle aged man who never was a somebody bullying people on the internet..... equals a 12 yr old kid who got bashed up and has never recovered back in the 80's


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> A middle aged man who never was a somebody bullying people on the internet..... equals a 12 yr old kid who got bashed up and has never recovered back in the 80's


Who is he bullying ? Certainly not me or you.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> No problem Aunty F.
> I live in Australia too.
> I have seen them twice, and it's no great deal.
> Your'e even more fucking boring as a poster now though.


Who do you support and when did you see Arsenal play ?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Who is he bullying ? Certainly not me or you.


Poor Dingle and nightclub just cant handle the general public..... I guess Barry Ofarrell had no choice


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Who do you support and when did you see Arsenal play ?


Roma.
I lived in London for years.
I actually still own a place not too far from the stadium. That i used to live in.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

This is one for my old my Muttley


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> It probably makes a bit of common sense to try and eliminate the NRL and Rugby League presence around The Australian Boxing Forums.
> This is an Australian Boxing Forum,
> Nerds like Pecks, Teke, Wide Open Mong, Stiffler and many more other Tabloid Gazing Spastics have been abusing these boards with this rugby nonsense, and boring the living daylights out of everyone else.
> The only reason these fucking pointless cunts found a boxing forum was when Mundine decided to be a boxer and not a league player anymore.
> Amen.


 If you limited the forum to strictly Australian boxing and exclude Green and Mundine and the NRL thread you would get 3 posts a day. It doesn't matter if you start threads on Harding-Andries,Lionel Rose,Katsidis,Tszyu from the past and to a lesser degree Geale,Soliman,Hooper(unless he's done something stupid),Browne,Leapai etc they go largely ignored. If I started a thread on who would win between Shannon King and Sam Ah See for the vacant Australian LMW title after Shaggy has been out of action since perforating his eardrum against Galvin last year or the upcoming Dennis Hogan v Leroy Brown fight for Australian Middleweight title no one would care.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Ok, serious question.
> 
> You started off saying -_ I don't really post as much due to the general unoriginality of the majority of the posters' on here recycling the same material regarding local fighters. There also seems to be a certain level of smug entitlement on here that brings what good healthy discussion there is into constant disrepute. _
> 
> ...


Kel is simply the exception to my rule of not falling into forum abuse, you are entitled to suggest anything you please, i will however not scuttle anywhere, i have no time for unoriginal trolls such as Kel. Apologies if i offended anybody with my somewhat over the top snap.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

How's the voting on this going?


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Kel said:


> How's the voting on this going?


:yep


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Last word from the secretary was that it was dead in the water. Same result as the other oppressive measures proposed by the back slapper brigade.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

When's The Midnight Beat Cruiser coming back?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

By my reckoning its the 3rd over in the UK so voting should be closed. Mind you, an unenviable task for @Bogotazo to go about counting all those votes. Could be a long night in the tallyroom. Maybe we could get updates :smile


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Will it be all above board though.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

9 pages and still no clarity on law n order


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> 9 pages and still no clarity on law n order


It's incompetence.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> By my reckoning its the 3rd over in the UK so voting should be closed. Mind you, an unenviable task for @Bogotazo to go about counting all those votes. Could be a long night in the tallyroom. Maybe we could get updates :smile


We've got around 15-20 votes. I'll extend it to Friday. Spread the word.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Kel is simply the exception to my rule of not falling into forum abuse, you are entitled to suggest anything you please, i will however not scuttle anywhere, i have no time for unoriginal trolls such as Kel. Apologies if i offended anybody with my somewhat over the top snap.


Didn't offend me, just though your response was exactly the type you were moaning about. Others on here know you better than I and say you're normally a good bloke, so that's good enough for me.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Didn't offend me, just though your response was exactly the type you were moaning about. Others on here know you better than I and say you're normally a good bloke, so that's good enough for me.


I concur, Sawsy is one of the good ones...


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> I concur, Sawsy is one of the good ones...


http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/lapdogs.htm


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/lapdogs.htm


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

So the goal posts have now been changed "a few days" so the Bogan Backslappers can get the result they want eh. I knew this would be a corrupt process. Phillip Austin and the IBO must be involved in this in so way.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> I concur, Sawsy is one of the good ones...


Who are some of the bad ones mate?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Who are some of the bad ones mate?


Not you KKKel, you're a star.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

I think I speak not only for myself but Dale when I say The Professor should be the new Aussie Forum mod as he would rid the forum of filth,malcontents and degenerates.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I think I speak not only for myself but Dale when I say The Professor should be the new Aussie Forum mod as he would rid the forum of filth,malcontents and degenerates.


Here here!


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> Not you KKKel, you're a star.


Oh shucks


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I think I speak not only for myself but Dale when I say The Professor should be the new Aussie Forum mod as he would rid the forum of filth,malcontents and degenerates.


then no one will be left...


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> So the goal posts have now been changed "a few days" so the Bogan Backslappers can get the result they want eh. I knew this would be a corrupt process. Phillip Austin and the IBO must be involved in this in so way.


Yep :bogo


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> So the goal posts have now been changed "a few days" so the Bogan Backslappers can get the result they want eh. I knew this would be a corrupt process. Phillip Austin and the IBO must be involved in this in so way.





stiflers mum said:


> I think I speak not only for myself but Dale when I say The Professor should be the new Aussie Forum mod as he would rid the forum of filth,malcontents and degenerates.


So what's going on now? Hasn't filthy Philll tallied the votes and opened the yellow envelopes yet? It's the eve of Armageddon, mid december twenty fucking twenty already, WHAT'S GOING ON?!?!?!??!??!


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

How many votes did I get?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> So the goal posts have now been changed "a few days" so the Bogan Backslappers can get the result they want eh. I knew this would be a corrupt process. Phillip Austin and the IBO must be involved in this in so way.





JohnH said:


> How many votes did I get?


All of 'em cunt, you now work for me! Hahahahahahahahahahahah(inhale)hahahahahahahahahahahahahah...................


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Don't seem to have been granted any MOD powers yet??


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

coleman is acting way too nice...


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Don't seem to have been granted any MOD powers yet??


Congrats on the win John. I think you will do a fine job.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Congrats on the win John. I think you will do a fine job.


Thanks.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

are you serious??


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> are you serious??


Yes John is the new Aussie Forum Mod so behave yourself.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

How do you know? Nothing has been posted.

Has there been some back room wheeling and dealing I don't know about?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Ha Ha @Bogatozo @Jay.
We have a british flag in the corner of our flag and an Englishman as an Australian forum moderator. Good one boys.:lol:

FWIW John was my 3rd choice after Bruiser and I think BWcoleman congratulations John.:cheers


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

john is a cunt. and that's praising him..


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

God save our gracious Mod
long live our noble mod
God save our mod
send him victorious
happy and glorious
long to reign over us
God save our mod

:clap:


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

It's a gee up fellas........ No way a filthy pom will rule over us :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JohnH did not win. However, the vote has ended, and the admin team will be in contact with the winner to confirm his acceptance of the role that will change his life, to ensure he is ready for the responsibility.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> JohnH did not win. However, the vote has ended, and the admin team will be in contact with the winner to confirm his acceptance of the role that will change his life, to ensure he is ready for the responsibility.


we don't want one. show us the votes. No mod won. you know it, I know it.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

What the hell ? Now they are changing the goal posts AGAIN after John was the winner. They are stripping John of his crown. That is seriously fucked up. I consider John the Aussie forum mod and so should everyone irrespective of what THEY say.

*JohnH the undisputed undefeated Aussie forum mod.*


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

Congratulations John, fairs fair he got voted Aussie Mod so good luck with the job. Pom or not, he posts here so hopefully he can help to make this a better place for boxing posters


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> What the hell ? Now they are changing the goal posts AGAIN after John was the winner. They are stripping John of his crown. That is seriously fucked up. I consider John the Aussie forum mod and so should everyone irrespective of what THEY say.
> 
> *JohnH the undisputed undefeated Aussie forum mod.*


Consider whoever you want to be whatever you want, a mod was voted in, and he will be given the powers of Moderator for this forum.



sallywinder said:


> we don't want one. show us the votes. No mod won. you know it, I know it.


The tally will be revealed soon enough. Unfortunately, the "no mod" vote didn't win out. Sorry.



Bwgcolman said:


> Congratulations John, fairs fair he got voted Aussie Mod so good luck with the job. Pom or not, he posts here so hopefully he can help to make this a better place for boxing posters


John hasn't been voted in or selected.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Stay strong John. It's a tough role being the Aussie mod. They will try and mentally break you down which is already happening in this thread. They will question your authority and make sly digs that you aren't the mod.

"Who is this JohnH character" they will say. He's the forum voted Aussie mod that's who. Lets all get behind and support John on his forum mod journey.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Bet my balls it's Bruiser.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> Bet my balls it's Bruiser.


If that's the case that coxcksucker can ban me straight away


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

:


Sox said:


> Bet my balls it's Bruiser.


Let's hope common sense prevails and you get to keep ya nuts kid . :lol:

Ps Stick around Kel mate we all can't get all get alone with everyone .


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> :
> 
> Let's hope common sense prevails and you get to keep ya nuts kid . :lol:
> 
> Ps Stick around Kel mate we all can't get all get alone with everyone .


Only joking Josey don't really know bruiser that well, although from what I've seen, he could be part of the backslappers brigade


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

The treatment John is receiving from the bogan backslappers is appalling. He IS the Aussie mod as voted by the majority. You can't just strip him of his earned role because he is not a part of the bogan backslappers clique.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

None of you whiny faggits should be Mod, you'd ban everyone for not breaking the rules, trigger happy fannies


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

nufc_jay said:


> None of you whiny faggits should be Mod, you'd ban everyone for not breaking the rules, trigger happy fannies


* BANNED.*


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

DBerry said:


> * BANNED.*


Blow me


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

nufc_jay said:


> Blow me


Sorry mate, already flossed today.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

I wasn't voted MOD guys, I think Francis is having a little joke with you. Would have been good for you all to be ruled by an Englishman though!! :hey

Good luck to whoever got It, I'd like to think it was Bruiser.



sallywinder said:


> john is a cunt. and that's praising him..


High praise indeed.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

That's Francis for you mate as dry as they come , but seriously mate you gotta be a few ribs short of a rack if you think these blokes would vote a Pom in as mod , shit they would rather let Bi-Po Sally Stab them in their eyes with one of those plastic forks they give him in the looney bin to eat his soup . :lol:


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> That's Francis for you mate as dry as they come , but seriously mate you gotta be a few ribs short of a rack if you think these blokes would vote a Pom in as mod , shit they would rather let Bi-Po Sally Stab them in their eyes with one of those plastic forks they give him in the looney bin to eat his soup . :lol:


you got problems....atsch


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like John has been paid step aside money $$$$ by the bogan backslapper clique. Every man has his price it seems even someone like our John. Very disappointing news.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> JohnH did not win. However, the vote has ended, and the admin team will be in contact with the winner to confirm his acceptance of the role that will change his life, to ensure he is ready for the responsibility.


Why have a mod who only visits here once a week? Whoever you are choosing has disqualified himself already.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I think TCBoxa should come back as the mod


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Sorry mate, already flossed today.


:lol:
Looks like my god save our mod crawling song was wasted. Who is this nufc_jay wanker?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Looks like John has been paid step aside money $$$$ by the bogan backslapper clique. Every man has his price it seems even someone like our John. Very disappointing news.


 Are you saying John was offered incentives to refuse the mod job? Very disturbing,very disturbing indeed.:-(


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Where did people even get the idea JohnH got the job? And why? He wasn't voted in. End of story.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Are you saying John was offered incentives to refuse the mod job? Very disturbing,very disturbing indeed.:-(


Bruiser :happy


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Where did people even get the idea JohnH got the job? And why? He wasn't voted in. End of story.


This is the Aussie forum and with Australia being so snug with china it's obvious Chinese whispers are rife and grown men run with them .


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> I think TCBoxa should come back as the mod


:lol: That's like saying Martin Bryant should be in charge of approving firearm licenses.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Bruiser :happy


 That was who I voted for but if John was voted in and was paid incentives to step aside I worry about the legitimacy of this ballot. And who is this nufc_jay guy with the Springsteen(possible rockspider tendencies trying to seduce a 14 year old Courtney Cox with little fried egg titties)avatar coming into the Aussie forum abusing us? Disturbing. But I would be happy if Bruiser got the job.:thumbsup


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

John wasn't voted in that's the point lol and after thought Bruiser was the obvious choice for myself , as for this NUFC Jay bloke he's a British poster who liked to gamble apart from that I know fuck all about him .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Test


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> :lol:
> Looks like my god save our mod crawling song was wasted. Who is this nufc_jay wanker?


nuff's alright, he loves a shit stir and takes it as much as good as he gives.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> nuff's alright, he loves a shit stir and takes it as much as good as he gives.


 I will take yourword for it Dale how he takes it or gives it is none of my business. Im not a homophobe just that people with this in their username _ e.g wide_open_road usually suck as posters. Also if your gonna like an American singer from that era Thoroughgood>Springsteen.:deal


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I will take yourword for it Dale how he takes it or gives it is none of my business. Im not a homophobe just that people with this in their username _ e.g wide_open_road usually suck as posters. Also if your gonna like an American singer from that era Thoroughgood>Springsteen.:deal


:lol: I may be fighting in Newcastle in April, you'd better make it down for that.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok lets clear this up with some FACTS - 

* JohnH unanimously won the vote to be Aussie mod.
* John paid step aside money/hush money and threatened with a banning himself if he didn't play by their rules.
* Bogan backslapper clique desperately scurrying around trying to find someone, anyone in their posse with a high enough IQ to be placed in the role. They have so far not been successful thus the forum is still waiting for the announcement of a mod when the actual vote ended weeks ago.

There are some severe red flags here people for any investigators among us.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

I think No Mods won the vote and the ones in charge have been trying their best to contact him. Give them a few more years.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

I can categorically confirm that I have received no payment from this forum, which is rather sad as I think I write some pretty good articles for it!


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

JohnH said:


> I can categorically confirm that I have received no payment from this forum, which is rather sad as I think I write some pretty good articles for it!


Your Swiss bank account is overflowing at the moment John.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Where did people even get the idea JohnH got the job? And why? He wasn't voted in. End of story.


 mate, any reason we were still in the dark? Would be good to resolve.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> mate, any reason we were still in the dark? Would be good to resolve.


I'll tell you....NO MOD! WE HAVE SPOKEN, WE HAVE VOTED!!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> mate, any reason we were still in the dark? Would be good to resolve.


Waiting on the admins, not sure what the hold up is.



sallywinder said:


> I'll tell you....NO MOD! WE HAVE SPOKEN, WE HAVE VOTED!!


No, you didn't win. Sorry.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Waiting on the admins, not sure what the hold up is.
> 
> No, you didn't win. Sorry.


No worries. Thanks.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Waiting on the admins, not sure what the hold up is.
> 
> No, you didn't win. Sorry.


Just got a message from jay giving me the nod. Thanks to all who put the word in! Just finishing hols on the coastwith next to no data reception so catch up with you blokes in a couple of days


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Just got a message from jay giving me the nod. Thanks to all who put the word in! Just finishing hols on the coastwith next to no data reception so catch up with you blokes in a couple of days


:finger


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Congrats Bruiser wish it was JohnH our British superior to piss Sally off but congrats.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Just got a message from jay giving me the nod. Thanks to all who put the word in! Just finishing hols on the coastwith next to no data reception so catch up with you blokes in a couple of days





stiflers mum said:


> Congrats Bruiser wish it was JohnH our British superior to piss Sally off but congrats.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Just got a message from jay giving me the nod. Thanks to all who put the word in! Just finishing hols on the coastwith next to no data reception so catch up with you blokes in a couple of days


Never heard of you


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Just got a message from jay giving me the nod. Thanks to all who put the word in! Just finishing hols on the coastwith next to no data reception so catch up with you blokes in a couple of days


Congratulations. I hope you do us proud.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh, and yeah, congrats Bruiser, I voted for you, JohnH and Sox, knowing what an affliction it was :smile


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Just got a message from jay giving me the nod. Thanks to all who put the word in! Just finishing hols on the coastwith next to no data reception so catch up with you blokes in a couple of days


Tidy .


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

Congratulations Bruiser


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

bruiser is a cunt.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Congrats Bruiser wish it was JohnH our British superior to piss Sally off but congrats.


Indeed a pom overlord would have been great, sadly it wasn't to be. Well done Bruiser, I voted for you and I have no doubt you will bring order to the force.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> bruiser is a cunt.


:yep


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Kel said:


> Never heard of you


Is that right? You will :smile


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Oh, and yeah, congrats Bruiser, I voted for you, JohnH and Sox, knowing what an affliction it was :smile


Haha. Yeah thanks Dale for the welcome. I've got no doubt you're right, it will be a shit of a job to have to do at times but it will be a positive thing overall.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Haha. Yeah thanks Dale for the welcome. I've got no doubt you're right, it will be a shit of a job to have to do at times but it will be a positive thing overall.


All should be good mate, good luck.


----------

